# Slingshot Shooting, Tex Shooter Tubes Have Speed, Agility And Repetitive Action



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

[background=rgb(206, 206, 206)]
[background=transparent]
[background=transparent]
*The Original Pickle Fork Shooter powered with Small Diameter Tex Shooter Tubes offer speed, agility and the capacity of quick repetitive performance also when you add Raycarl's Super Sure Super Pouch everything just gets better.
Well there you go.*[/background]
[background=transparent]
*[background=transparent]http://youtu.be/Fk4d28t9lwY[/background]*[/background]

[/background][/background]
[background=rgb(235, 235, 235)]

[/background]


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

PFS + Tex + Rayshot = Trifecta / Perfecta


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*PFS + Tex + Rayshot = Trifecta / Perfecta*

*Now that's some formula, YeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaa Ride Um Cow Boy !*


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

i just need to get them bands and a pouch


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

harson said:


> i just need to get them bands and a pouch


You will need this if you do get some.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Are you trying to tell me that slingshot shooting doesnt require a lot of fussing around?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Easy peasy. I use heavy leader material, Darrell. I'll show ya.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I have a PFS newbie question. I have the tubes and the pouches. The PFSs will be on the way soon. I have some of Tex's larger tubes and they will work for the protector tube, but what is the prefered larger tubes? I see a lot of red tubes in the videos. Is that theratube? Or maybe a recycled Trumark tapered? I want to get in on all the fun. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.

Todd


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> Are you trying to tell me that slingshot shooting doesnt require a lot of fussing around?


*Yea, You got that right, forget all the Technical Garbage that tends to bog us down. End the confusion it's a slingshot and it is fun so just pull back and let go.*

*http://youtu.be/A8gBbaMnwMs *


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> I have a PFS newbie question. I have the tubes and the pouches. The PFSs will be on the way soon. I have some of Tex's larger tubes and they will work for the protector tube, but what is the prefered larger tubes? I see a lot of red tubes in the videos. Is that theratube? Or maybe a recycled Trumark tapered? I want to get in on all the fun. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Todd


*Have not shot with the larger Tex Tubes but I am certain tube protectors are required unless it is stainless it is riding on. There is a proper method for insuring the single tubes are facing the right way on the pouch and on the forks I have video showing how to attach for straight on shooting. Go to pfshooter's channel.*


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> I have a PFS newbie question. I have the tubes and the pouches. The PFSs will be on the way soon. I have some of Tex's larger tubes and they will work for the protector tube, but what is the prefered larger tubes? I see a lot of red tubes in the videos. Is that theratube? Or maybe a recycled Trumark tapered? I want to get in on all the fun. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


Anything that you can pull the shooting tube thru will work...
I have some larger gauge latex tubing that I use. It's only function is to protect the tubes from the edge of the frame, so anything you have access to could work. I must admit that I loathe the process of pulling the shooter tube thru the protector with the string! PITA!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

dgui said:


> i just need to get them bands and a pouch


You will need this if you do get some.





[/quote] Hi dgui i cant find a supplier in the UK for these tubes and pouches ,any suggestions ?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

harson said:


> i just need to get them bands and a pouch


You will need this if you do get some.





[/quote] Hi dgui i cant find a supplier in the UK for these tubes and pouches ,any suggestions ?
[/quote]

I would think you can order a 50 foot roll directly from Hygenic you might contact Tex for the company e-mail addy to order direct from them. They just might sell it and send it.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

dgui said:


> i just need to get them bands and a pouch


You will need this if you do get some.





[/quote] Hi dgui i cant find a supplier in the UK for these tubes and pouches ,any suggestions ?
[/quote]

I would think you can order a 50 foot roll directly from Hygenic you might contact Tex for the company e-mail addy to order direct from them. They just might sell it and send it.
[/quote]Thanks buddy i will try that


----------

